Another Cloudflare Shortage? - gzimhelshani
======
buildbuildbuild
Their status page shows no incidents just like last week, very disappointing
given this situation:
[https://i.imgur.com/qHBM2JW.png](https://i.imgur.com/qHBM2JW.png)

Twitter seems to be the most reliable status page for CF these days:
[https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=cloudflare](https://twitter.com/search?f=tweets&q=cloudflare)

------
Cub3
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/)

> Network Performance Issues Investigating - Cloudflare is observing network
> performance issues. Customers may be experiencing 502 errors while accessing
> sites on Cloudflare.

> We are working to mitigate impact to Internet users in this region. Jul 2,
> 13:52 UTC

------
gitgud
Woah a few big ones are down, anyone see any others?

502 - [https://www.npmjs.com/](https://www.npmjs.com/)

502 - [https://medium.com/](https://medium.com/)

502 - [https://discordapp.com/](https://discordapp.com/)

502 - [https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)

502 - [https://cdnjs.com/](https://cdnjs.com/)

Can't wait to here about this one!

------
informagenie
All my favorite website are down

[https://site-de-streaming.com](https://site-de-streaming.com)

[https://emule-island.eu](https://emule-island.eu)

[https://informagenie.com](https://informagenie.com)

------
erk__
Yeah seems like it [https://discordapp.com/](https://discordapp.com/) returns
a 502 because of cloudflare, at least it looks like that. No incidents
reported on the status page yet though.

------
wooque
Nothing to worry boys. All systems are operational according to Cloudflare.

------
johnxie
It looks like it. We are experiencing 502 Bad Gateway on
[https://taskade.com](https://taskade.com)

------
jaymzcampbell
Getting 502s our end from London too into AWS. Status page seems to be
flipping between "minor" and "all good".

------
phillipseamore
Seems to be regional. I see no difference in BW (1.9gbps currently) on our
peering with CF and everything works fine.

------
Cub3
Can confirm seeing 502s here, all our alerts just started going off

------
tridentlead
Also getting 502s on my site and many others near Amsterdam.

------
hssys
I'm seeing this all over the web currrently.

------
Jack000
my sites are down as well.

ironically the first thing I did was check downforeveryoneorjustme.com

but they're showing a 502 cloudflare page too

------
oysterwhisperer
linustechtips.com too Funnily enough, isitdownrightnow.com just stopped
loading for me, not even 502!

------
hunvreus
Same here; all sites down with a 502.

------
the-dude
Seeing issues in NL. Intermittent.

------
AlexTDS
Seems like it, Medium is down too.

------
nrki
A shortage of availability.

------
elm_
Lots of 502s for me as well

------
EKSolutions
#CloudflareDown

------
dethi
medium.com is down because of it

